# duck repice



## fowler50 (Oct 18, 2010)

I have quite of few ducks to eat so i need some easy cooking ways to cook ducks and make them really good! (i am not a master cooker) :? 

PLease give me some repices!!! ANY WOULD BE GREAT


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

Check out the recipe board, there is an entire thread 3 pages long dedicated to just duck recipes.


----------



## kailey29us (May 26, 2011)

using just the breasts. cut the breast in the center to create a pocket. fill with fresh jalepeno and cream cheese. wrap the outside with bacon. cook on the grill. 10 minutes before done smother with favorite bbq sauce and finish cooking.


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

kailey29us ,
That sounds good. I'll try to remember when I finally get some duckies.  Post it on the recipe section and I'll be able to find it easier.


----------



## SR-1 (Jan 9, 2011)

Have you tried duck jerky? that is what we do with our ducks I have yet to see someone who doesn't like it.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

While in this Recipe section just type in "duck" or "ducks" in the "search this section box" next to the "POST REPLY" box. You will find many waterfowl recipes.

Enjoy.


----------

